# New orchids / E. polybulbon yellowing?



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I recently ordered orchids from Andy's Orchids, and this is my first time growing orchids so I hope I dont kill them. They arrived on 10/22/2010. They are currently sitting in an aquarium with all my other recently purchased plants awaiting a CO2 bomb to kill any uninvited pests.

Dendrobium loddigesii









Epidendrum (Dinema) polybulbon









Pleurothallis grobyi <-Im very excited about this one!









Vanilla planifolia <- Im excited about this one too, I cant wait for it to mature into a huge vine.









What im worried about is the yellow on the leaves of my Epidendrum, when they arrived yesterday only a few leaves had yellow tips. But today more are turning yellow.








Does anyone have any advice?
Thanks!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

It's probably just stressed from being shipped. I would make sure it gets enough light and humidity and it should bounce back. Excellent choices by the way.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks! Good to hear! Will the yellowed leaves regain their color, or do I have to wait for new growth? 
I actually chose the Dinema polybulbon due to your posts in the favorite filler thread. And I talked to raimeiken about his P. grobyi and had to get one. The Vanilla was just a novelty buy. And D. loddigesii, i remember reading at least a couple of posts where people have had success growing it in a vivarium.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah they are great plants. I also grow lodigisii in vivs. You'll probably have to wait for new growth unfortunately.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I noticed that Andy says that E. polybulbon and D. loddigesii require bright light. The best I have been able to get with 4 HO T5's would still be considered shade by Andy's standards. Do you have any special plans for your lighting or is the experience of others that they will still do OK in your viv with standard viv lighting?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Mine grow under 6500k CFL's just fine.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

fleshfrombone said:


> Mine grow under 6500k CFL's just fine.


Do they flower? What's the wattage on your CFL's.
After talking to one of his assistants, I got the impression that Andy doesn't grow any of his orchids in terrariums. She actually asked me to give her feedback on how the orchids she suggested do in my tanks. I'm just trying to get a feel for how his care suggestions translate to viv conditions.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

They have yet to bloom for me. They're under 13 watt bulbs. I really need to upgrade to the 23 watts or whatever they are. They do grow really well though. When PB is fixed I'll post pics.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Lots of my orchids from Andys bloom in vivs for me. Andy knows what he is talking about. Of course Andys doesnt grow them in terrariums, he has greenhouses! When you grow over 6000 species, cultivars etc, you don't F*CK AROUND! 
The yellowing is probably transplant stress. Not to worry, they will give you new growth


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Honestly Im not too worried about producing flowers... I got them for their foliage, but if they flower I wont complain!  I plan to grow them under CFLs, thats what I grow all my plants under. This is my first time with orchids but from what I have read I chose some pretty forgiving species as long as I pay attention to them.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

They arent hard to care for, Im sure they will do fine for you


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

frogparty said:


> Lots of my orchids from Andys bloom in vivs for me. Andy knows what he is talking about. Of course Andys doesnt grow them in terrariums, he has greenhouses! When you grow over 6000 species, cultivars etc, you don't F*CK AROUND!
> The yellowing is probably transplant stress. Not to worry, they will give you new growth


Could you post some pictures of your orchids? or links to where you have posted them? Not necessarily in bloom, im just trying to get a feel for how different species can grow in vivariums. Thanks!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

...Duh! I forgot you posted so many pictures in the 'Tis the season thread. Can you direct me to build threads or vivarium pictures that some of those plants you posted are growing in? Thanks


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Okapi said:


> ...Duh! I forgot you posted so many pictures in the 'Tis the season thread. Can you direct me to build threads or vivarium pictures that some of those plants you posted are growing in? Thanks


Search for my threads, the ten gal vert thread I did has polybulbon in it.


----------

